# White Shepherd breeders



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

A friend is looking for her next GSD, and is searching for a breeder. She does agility with one of her current dogs and really wants to continue agility with future dogs as well. 

She is looking for a breeder that does health clearances and that competes with their dogs.

Any suggestions for breeders for her to look into?

~Kristin


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Mary has white GSD named Heidi, they post on the agility site and she may be able to give some suggestions... Maybe look her up as a member and send a PM?


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Have you tried the WGSD Club of America? 
http://www.wgsdca.org/breeders/index.asp

I've perused this breeder's website berfore and it seems ok. 
http://www.polarbearpuppies.com/index.html
There are testiomonials, health guarantee and such posted on the website. Breeder is located in WA. I've not had any personal contact with them. 

Good luck.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Snowcloud German shepherds


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Snowcloud doesn't appear to be a kennel anymore, at least not that I can find--do you have a link?

~Kristin


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like Snowcloud has been sold/bought.

http://www.minternsgermanshepherds.com/snowcloud.htm


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

There used to be a woman that posted here that was working her WGSD in Schutzhund, anyone know who I'm talking about?


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Stacy aka Marshmallows?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Nope, not Stacy though she would have some great ideas for the poster!!!

For some reason I'm thinking her name is/was Phoebe???


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Do you mean Cate (Ceph)?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: XephDo you mean Cate (Ceph)?


I think that just might be who I'm thinking of


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She's over on chazhound, if anybody would like to speak with her. She has MANY great posts on the whites!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Jackie, I shot her a private message


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I was hoping Cate would post. I don't know of many WGSD breeders who are into obedience, agility, etc. but ...

HOOFPRINT - I don't believe Joanne does much herself with anything but conformation, but she's a real stickler for health issues and her puppy buyers do competition in the performance venues, herding, and I know some have done SAR. I don't know about recent history, but she also had some of her pups become police dogs and guide dogs. I've had three WGSDs and two B/Ts who had a Hoofprint parent and they were all extremely birght.
http://www.hoofprint.ws/

REGALWEISS - Ronda closed her kennel recently ... she did a lot of obedience and other performance venues, some Sch., etc. and encouraged all her puppy buyers to be active in these venues. Some breeders are still using her dogs for breeding, so your friend might look into that.
http://www.regalwise.com/


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I think this might be Cate's website:
http://www.freewebs.com/falconarak9/index.htm


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Phenom in Ohio has beautiful whites.


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

Von Tasz is another one that comes to mind. I don't know if any of the dogs have performed in agility, but the breeder does show them in conformation and does all the appropriate health testing on her breeding stock. I do believe she does some obedience trials with them, also.


----------



## Heather (Mar 4, 2001)

Susan Ewart... Braehead White Shepherds in MA. She has earned titles with her own dogs in obedience (AKC and CKC), tracking (AKC and CKC), agility (AKC) and earned a BH and TR1 in SV trials. One of her dogs (Dylan) attained a VCD2.


----------

